# Asoka Pluglink Admin Utility



## gsm (Mar 13, 2008)

I am using a pair of Asoka PL9650 powerline adapters and they are working well. BUT when I run the Asoka Admin Utility it does not work right. When it starts up a window appears which says "Please select an adapter" and there is a drop-down menu where the ethernet adapter should appear but it does not. Let me repeat and emphasize that we are not talking about the Asoka devices but about the ethernet adapter installed in the computer. It should automatically appear in this dropdown list but it does not appear and there is nothing I can do. Why would the Admin Utility not show the ethernet adapter when it is being used and working correctly?


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

http://support.bell.ca/_web/internet/guides/homeplug.pdf

I would suggest you contact their technical support

I don't see anything in the manual that talks about accessing the computers network card nor do I see a reason for the utility to do so.


----------



## gsm (Mar 13, 2008)

As the utility starts up the first thing I see is a drop-down menu listing the computer's Ethernet adapters, normally only one, but I suppose you can have a computer with more than one adapter and the utility wants to know which network you want to access. The manual does not even mention this step. 

In most cases this works correctly except one laptop where the adapter does not show up in the drop-down and therefore I cannot use the utility to access and manage the adapters.

What is interesting is that the adapters are connected and working fine. Only the utility residing in the computer cannot find an Ethernet adapter to then see what is connected to it. 

I have tried reinstalling the utility a couple of times but the problem persists. 

I have no idea how or where to contact their tech support. The listed site, asokausa.com, is now some Japanese blog. I am afraid the manufacturer has gone out of business.


----------



## gsm (Mar 13, 2008)

I have found their website now is asokatech.com and have emailed them to see if they can help but I will also welcome any ideas here.


----------



## appletreasures (Mar 14, 2017)

gsm said:


> I have found their website now is asokatech.com and have emailed them to see if they can help but I will also welcome any ideas here.


I have a pair of Asoka PlugLink 9650 Ethernet Adapters ModelL9650-ETH.
I was able to find a link to download the User's Guide but I have been unable to obtain software for them (Installation Resource CD, The PlugLink 9650
Ethernet Adapter Installation Utility, Setup Assistant, Admin Utility).

www.asokausa.com and asokatech.com are not a working sites.
The phone number 1-650-286-0300 is not a working number.

Can anyone direct me to a source to download the correct software or a way to contact Asoka?

Thanks.


----------



## gsm (Mar 13, 2008)

The adapters should work with no need to install any software in the computers. 

The admin utility allows you to configure some things, see the actual speed connection, etc. File name is PL9650v1.45.zip, 7,612,009 bytes, MD5: F720BEE41EC5C856EF495F74D5F5AD0C. I downloaded it about a year ago from http://www.asokatech.com/media/pdf/downloads/PL9650v1.45.zip but that link does not work now. 

I would attach it here but file size is larger than max file size allowed for zip. 

If you PM me your email I can email it to you.


----------



## appletreasures (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for the software.

The manual included indicates it is for PlugLink 9650-WT-SolarLink Adapter.

I have Asoka PlugLink 9650 Ethernet Adapter ModelL9650-ET.

Do you know if the software will work with Asoka PlugLink 9650 Ethernet Adapters ModelL9650-ETH?


----------



## gsm (Mar 13, 2008)

That is what I am using with my 9650-ET so it should work with yours. It's all I have. Good luck.


----------

